# Need Help Identifying This Toxonics Target Sight



## hoosierarcher (Mar 25, 2004)

I believe it is a naildriver. The lens is possibly a feather vision.


----------



## Touch Connors (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## rosspulliam (Feb 9, 2009)

I can't think of the name but it's not a Naildriver. It's the site below the Naildriver. I had one back around 2000. I'm pretty sure the ND, even the first generation, never had the site lock go through the extension arm of the site.


----------



## naklein (Apr 30, 2008)

My wife has one of these and if I recall correctly, it is a model 3500.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

If its like my Tox 3570? or such it will be crappy


----------



## Touch Connors (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the additional info!


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

rosspulliam said:


> I can't think of the name but it's not a Naildriver. It's the site below the Naildriver. I had one back around 2000. I'm pretty sure the ND, even the first generation, never had the site lock go through the extension arm of the site.


What he said. Not a Naildriver. But I don't know the model number either.


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

naklein said:


> My wife has one of these and if I recall correctly, it is a model 3500.


Yep it is.


----------

